# Hydrangeas



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

yes but only the ones with the not so showy flowers. The real tiny flowers that are surrounded by the showy flowers. Some hydrangeas have nothing but the "showy flowers". I'll try and find my list of hydrangeas and post it here later.


----------



## VARyan (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok cool. The latest This Old House magazine showcases them and we have several spots that they would look good in, so it got me wondering. I'd appreciate that extra info. Thanks.


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hopefully some of this information will help ..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_crop_plants_pollinated_by_bees


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a couple of hydrangeas that the bees go nuts over,Not sure what they are but are not as showy as most others.
I know that my oakleaf and Annabelle hydrangeas do not seem to attract anything.


----------

